
Show HN: Sensitivity Analysis - refrigerator
https://causal.app/sensitivity
======
georgespencer
Love this. Causal is going to do for the lay understanding and application of
probabilistic modelling in companies what VisiCalc and Lotus 1-2-3 did for
spreadsheets. So exciting.

